# making a barrel



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

hi all, just wondered if anyone know how to make a barrel like this one, maybe over the pond you would call it a keg? not sure but one of my last threads got "lost in translation". I want to make it for my dad to use properly, i dontknow how to go about sealing it so it doesn't go mouldy and the metal straps as well, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimbo. said:


> hi all, just wondered if anyone know how to make a barrel like this one, maybe over the pond you would call it a keg? not sure but one of my last threads got "lost in translation". I want to make it for my dad to use properly, i dontknow how to go about sealing it so it doesn't go mouldy and the metal straps as well, thanks :thumbsup:


Uh ... like WHAT one?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought he wanted to make invisible barrels! 

And I didn't have a clue on that one! :no:

You might try searching....."Invisible coopering"


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pretty much a lost art*

My great grandfather was a tight cooper, meaning the barrels were made for holding liquids. Unfortunately I never met him, but I have a few of his tools.:smile: Cooperage was once a highly skilled and quite interesting craft. I was able to see the process at "Strawberry Bank" (near Boston). I understand that there are only a handful if that, that continue the craft of traditional work.

Sorry, I just googled coopering, it seems alive and well. Maybe it had something to do with apprentice progams and the years that they would have to work to become a "master"... Anyway, there are videos and appears to be far more information than when I last checked a few years ago. Not you've got me interested too! I see there are even classes offered. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## max510 (Jun 6, 2010)

like that ????
http://www.ehow.com/how_5594942_make-wood-barrel.html


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

crap sorry didn't put the pic up what a idiot!!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks Old Skhool now i know what its called i have found loads of videos online, looks harder than i first imagioned, i'll see how much oak i have left! has anyone ever made one for any pointers?


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Never done it myself, but I watched some coopers work once. Pretty amazing. They just kind of eyeballed everything as they shaved the pieces down one by one. And miraculously, it all just fit together.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube*





:thumbsup: bill
If you wait until this Video is over a bunch more of similar nature will scroll across the bottom...click on one to view!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

What has interested me is the method of holding the staves while working on them. Looks like a pivoted drop weight. much quicker than applying a clamp.
johnep


----------

